# Planting Under A Southern Magnolia



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey everyone,

This is my first post on TLF that doesn't relate to the lawn. Lol. I wanted to see if I could get some expert advice for a little project I have. I have bermuda grass, and am really struggling to get it to grow under my Magnolia tree. So, the plan is to expand the mulch area about 2 feet or so and plant some shade loving perennials this fall. My main questions/concerns are:

- I was thinking maybe Hellebores, but does anyone have a nice suggestion as to what perennials might grow ok under the maggy?
- How much, if at all, can I disturb the root zone of the tree? I would like to possibly save some of the bermuda and transplant it to struggling or bare areas.
- I assume glyphosate would be ok in the area for any remaining bermuda?
- How much, if any, topsoil should I add into the area?

Here is my little beauty:



Thanks for any and all replies!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here's an article on using glyphosate around trees:
https://extension.psu.edu/use-glyphosate-with-care-near-trees

Be careful about topsoil too. You don't want the tree roots to be buried any deeper than they are already. They need air.

I have no suggestions for plantings under the tree. All the magnolias around here have a pile of magnolia leaves under them. Whatever you plant will get those big hard leaves dropped on them all the time. Looks like you keep them raked up. How hard will it be to rake with plantings there too?


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Virginiagal said:


> Here's an article on using glyphosate around trees:
> https://extension.psu.edu/use-glyphosate-with-care-near-trees
> 
> Be careful about topsoil too. You don't want the tree roots to be buried any deeper than they are already. They need air.
> ...


Well... that was depressing. Lol.

I'm being facetious. Thanks for the info.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Nothing but weeds can survive under a magnolia. They poison the soil under their drip line

https://www.wildflower.org/expert/show.php?id=10495&frontpage=true


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

quadmasta said:


> Nothing but weeds can survive under a magnolia. They poison the soil under their drip line
> 
> https://www.wildflower.org/expert/show.php?id=10495&frontpage=true


Interesting, but there are some plants listed on that site that may be a candidate. And, it seems that as long as debris is kept in check that can minimize the allelopathic effect.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Even cleaning up leaves constantly you'll still have problems. I'd definitely stick to inexpensive stuff if it were me


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I actually think it would look better overall just mulched. A bunch of plants underneath would make it look cluttered to me.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> I actually think it would look better overall just mulched. A bunch of plants underneath would make it look cluttered to me.


That's funny, looking at it again last night I wondered how it would look just to expand the mulch area a little and leave it. However, if I did go with some plants, I'm certainly thinking small ones, and only 4-5 in a single layer. I might even consider (gasp) some small annuals. Possibly Impatiens?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

andymac7 said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > I actually think it would look better overall just mulched. A bunch of plants underneath would make it look cluttered to me.
> ...


To me the tree itself is a highlight piece. Putting things under it would draw the eye away from the tree, which is majestic all on it's own. If it was some rando deciduous tree I'd say throw a ton of daffodils or something under it.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> > adgattoni said:
> ...


Daffodils do okay under a magnolia but you have to really monitor the soil conditions and stay on top of the leaves in their area. They may not flower again after the first year though.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> > adgattoni said:
> ...


Oh believe me, the tree is center stage for sure. I'm the guy who elected to take Dendrology in school because I'm pretty much a big tree nerd. Lol. (Aced the class, of course ). So, I'm not trying to draw anyone's eye away from the tree per se, I'm just looking for a way to improve the look underneath it. As you can see my bermuda is really struggling, and I'd really rather not throw down some fine fescue seed or something to fill in.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

And I'm just saying I might not be above this:

https://www.amazon.com/Veryhome-Artificial-Wildflowers-Outdoor-Flowers/dp/B07Q5W3HC2/ref=sr_1_9?keywords=small+silk+flowers&qid=1567099373&s=gateway&sr=8-9

Lol!


----------

